# USB-Ports Defekt ?



## toto1982 (23. November 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Meinem Bruder plagen seit geraumer Zeit seine "defekten?" USB-Ports.
Ich habe mir den 4 Jahre alten Medionrechner MD 42200 am Wochenende mal zur Brust genommen. Habe das Gerät formatiert in der Hoffnung die Ports funktionieren wieder. Jedoch vergeblich die Hoffnung. Durch googlen habe ich schon verschiedene Ansätze ausprobiert, auch vergebens. Dass entsprechende Teile des Motherboards defekt sind möchte ich nicht ganz glauben, denn sobald ich meine Externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte anschließe leuchtet die Lampe auf! Im Gerätemanager wird folgendes angezeigt:
USB-Controller: 
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 erweiterter Hostcontroller
- 24CD   5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB universeller Hostcontroller - 24C2   5.1.2600.2180 
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB universeller Hostcontroller - 24C4   5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB universeller Hostcontroller - 24C7   5.1.2600.2180 
USB-Root-Hub   5.1.2600.2180 
USB-Root-Hub   5.1.2600.2180 
USB-Root-Hub   5.1.2600.2180 
USB-Root-Hub   5.1.2600.2180 

Ziegmaliges Deinstallieren der Ports hilft nichts.
Neue Treiber draufspielen auch nicht.
Habe USB dann im BIOS auf disable gestellt und erneut die USB Anschlüsse im "Abgesicherten Modus" deinstalliert und neu installiert.
Half alles nichts.
Auch die Einstellungen unter:
Start - Ausführen - regedit - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - SYSTEM - CurrentControlSet - Control - UsbFlags - GlobalDisableSerNumGen  von 01 auf 00 hat nichts geholfen.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Da natürlich keine Garantie mehr besteht bleibt mir keine andere Möglichkeit, als die Notlösung eins Adapters.
Der Laptop hat folende Anschlüsse:
1 x PCMCIA
1 x Seriell
1 x IEEE 1394 (Firewire)

Ich habe mal entsprechend recherchiert. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Gibt es überhaupt eine andere Möglichkeit als ein PCMCIA USB Adapter. Viele bei Ebay angebotene Artikel brauchen fast allesamt eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung über USB (die ich natürlich nicht habe)!

Ich möchte lediglich ab und zu mal 2 USB Controller (Gamepads), einen USB Stick oder eine Externe Festplatte anschließen.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? Evtl. sogar links zu Shops? Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar noch eine weitere Möglichkeit die eigentlichen USB-Ports zu reaktivieren 

Da der Laptop ist wohl eine gewissen Trockenheit ausgesetzt gewesen. Deswegen schließe ich einen Defekt auf Grund einer stat. Aufladung als möglich. Will aber alles, bis auf eine teure Reparatur - die sich eh nicht lohnt - versucht wissen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stephan


----------

